# The new Michael Jacobi image thread



## Michael Jacobi (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are four new images for starters...

View more at exoticfauna.com and via the Michael Jacobi's Exotic Fauna and Michael Jacobi's Spider Shoppe Facebook pages.

*Pachistopelma rufonigrum*, unsexed juvenile






*Avicularia rickwesti*, subadult female






*Encyocratella olivacea*, subadult female






*Harpactira pulchripes*, immature male

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, these spiders are awesome! I will have the Harpactira pulchripes one day. How long do you think it will take for them to be in the us and kind of common lol. They all looks sweet though.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Nov 1, 2013)

*Here's a few more...*


_*Pachistopelma bromelicola*_, young juvenile(~5th instar)







_*Avicularia hirschii*_, young juvenile (~6th instar)







_*Avicularia*_* sp.Colombia*, young juvenile (~6th instar)







_*Avicularia minatrix*_, young adult female







_*Avicularia purpurea*_, adult female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Femangel (Nov 3, 2013)

Sweet looking T's


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Nov 15, 2013)

Here are two more of my _Avicularia rickwesti_ females


*Avicularia rickwesti*, adult female






*Avicularia rickwesti*, adult female

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## advan (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice spiders Michael! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 1, 2014)

*Time to add a few recent pix taken with my Nikon D7100 body* (and my usual Tokina 100 mm 2.8 with Sigma ring flash)


*Poecilotheria miranda*, adult female






*Harpactira pulchripes*, ultimate male
(compare to same male illustrated as immature at beginning of thread)






*Harpactira pulchripes*, ultimate male
(compare to same male illustrated as immature at beginning of thread)






*Ephebopus cyanognathus*, young






*Megaphobema mesomelas*, adult female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow you have some great tarantulas from genus's i haven't even got round to discovering yet. I bet you dont ship tarantulas to the uk?


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks. No, I don't. Get in touch with Lee at spidershop.co.uk.

PS: plural of genus = genera


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 12, 2014)

*Avicularia hirschii*, aka "Rotbuschel", juvenile female






*Avicularia hirschii*, aka "Rotbuschel", juvenile female






*Avicularia diversipes*, unsexed 5th instar missing pedipalp






*Augacephalus junodi*, adult female






*Augacephalus junodi*, adult female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, amazing bit of your collection (which I assume this is only a small cross-section of), thanks for sharing. ^^Those _rickwesti_ are killer; I'd only seen the slings before.


----------



## Fabertism (Feb 12, 2014)

I have your book, and I think you're amazing.  I hope to meet you sometime.  I've had T's all my life, and recently my son (7) has taken an interest in my spiders.  He has an A. avicularia sling that he adores. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 13, 2014)

Fabertism said:


> I have your book, and I think you're amazing.  I hope to meet you sometime.  I've had T's all my life, and recently my son (7) has taken an interest in my spiders.  He has an A. avicularia sling that he adores.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk



Thanks again. I hope you'll make it out to the ArachnoGathering and meet me.

---------- Post added 02-13-2014 at 01:20 PM ----------

*Harpactira pulchripes*, juvenile

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 16, 2014)

_*Heterothele gabonensis*_, mated female






*Pamphobeteus sp.*, ultimate male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 18, 2014)

*Pachistopelma rufonigrum*, juvenile female







*Tapinauchenius sp. 'Colombia'*, juvenile female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 27, 2014)

*Harpactira pulchripes*, subadult female






*Harpactira pulchripes*, subadult female






*Avicularia hirschii*, juvenile female






*Avicularia hirschii*, juvenile female






*Avicularia laeta*, adult female






*Euathlus sp. 'red' [aka dwarf flame]*, adult female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 5, 2014)

*Brachypelma auratum*, adult female






*Brachypelma auratum*, adult female






*Pachistopelma bromelicola*, juvenile female






*Psalmopoeus irminia*, adult female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oreo (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazing Ts, esp the Harpactira pulchripes and Pachistopelma bromelicola. Maybe move the spider shoppe logo towards the legs a bit? Or increase the transparency? Hope to see some P. bromelicola slings soon!


----------



## 4EverTarantulas (Mar 7, 2014)

michael jacobi said:


> *time to add a few recent pix taken with my nikon d7100 body* (and my usual tokina 100 mm 2.8 with sigma ring flash)
> 
> 
> *poecilotheria miranda*, adult female
> ...


 I WILL HAVE THE P. Cyanognathus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antinous (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, I really like your Augacephalus junodi, Pamphobeteus sp and Harpactira pulchripes! Really nice! Any idea when the H. pulchripes will hit the market? Haha


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 10, 2014)

/^oOOo^\


*Poecilotheria metallica*, adult female close-up






*Poecilotheria metallica*, giant 8-year old adult female






*Avicularia hirschii*, unsexed juvie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 19, 2014)

*Theraphosinae sp. Panama*, subadult female






*Theraphosinae sp. Panama*, subadult male






*Theraphosinae sp. Panama*, subadult male, posterior closeup

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 19, 2014)

Those are some good looking spiders.  :biggrin:


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 20, 2014)

*Psednocnemis brachyramosa*, adult female






*Psednocnemis brachyramosa*, ultimate male






This pair is mating as I post this. See video on my YouTube channel (ExoticFauna).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 3, 2014)

_*Idiothele mira*_, adult female






_*Idiothele mira*_, adult female






_*Idiothele mira*_, adult female






_*Monocentropus balfouri*_, adult female






*Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma*, adult female






*Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma*, adult female






_*Cyriocosmus ritae*_, adult female






_*Cyriocosmus ritae*_, ultimate male






_*Cyriocosmus ritae*_, juvenile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 9, 2014)

*Avicularia sooretama*, spiderling






*Avicularia sooretama*, spiderling






*Avicularia hirschii*, subadult female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Those are some awesome spiders you got there


----------



## Michael Jacobi (May 31, 2014)

Will add more tarantula images soon, but for now here are my tarantula tattoos. Art by Andy Daugherty, Andy's Tat2 Crüe, Belvidere Illinois (bluefrogtat2 on AB)

_Poecilotheria subfusca_






_Poecilotheria miranda _with _Kallima _sp. butterfly 






_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_ with
_Trogonoptera brookiana_ butterfly







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 1, 2014)

_*Harpactira pulchripes*_, adult female






_*Harpactira pulchripes*_, adult female






_*Harpactira pulchripes*_, penultimate male






_*Encyocratella olivacea*_, weaponry






_*Heterothele gabonensis*_, female with egg sac






*Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma*, subadult






_*Pachistopelma rufonigrum*_, ultimate male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 2, 2014)

_*Haplocosmia himalayana anseladamsi*_, ultimate male






_*Haplocosmia himalayana*_, ultimate male






_*Monocentropus balfouri*_, female with young






_*Monocentropus balfouri*_, female with young

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 23, 2014)

*To see more of my photography please visit my galleries at SmugMug.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oumriel (Jun 25, 2014)

Michael Jacobi said:


> _*Monocentropus balfouri*_, female with young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these two!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jul 16, 2014)

It's always an Avic sort of day ...

*Avicularia versicolor*, subadult female






*Avicularia sp. Colombia*, penultimate male






*Avicularia diversipes*, adult female






*Avicularia rickwesti*, adult female






*See my photo gallery at SMUGMUG for more*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jul 20, 2014)

And perhaps my favorite Avic of all ...


*Avicularia hirschii*, adult female






See much more in my *SMUGMUG GALLERIES*!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 27, 2015)

I guess it has been awhile since I added to this thread. Here's some more pix for y'all, but, as always, the place for my photography (without watermark, in high resolution and with the opportunity to get prints) is at exoticfauna.smugmug.com.


_*Avicularia sooretama*_, adult female






_*Avicularia sooretama*_, adult female






_*Avicularia diversipes*_, adult female






_*Avicularia minatrix*_, adult female






_*Avicularia braunshauseni*_, adult female






_*Avicularia*_* sp. Peru*, adult female






_*Avicularia*_* cf. amazonica*, adult female






_*Iridopelma hirsutum*_* 'Recife'*, adult female






_*Lampropelma nigerrimum*_, adult female






_*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*_, adult female






_*Psalmopoeus cambridgei x irminia*_, adult female






_*Psalmopoeus langenbucheri*_, adult female






_*Pachistopelma bromelicola*_, adult female






_*Pachistopelma bromelicola*_, adult female






_*Pachistopelma rufonigrum*_, adult female

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Been awhile since I posted a new image of one of my favorite spiders and one that I was honored to be the first American to import and then be the first American to breed. Here's a beautiful subadult female _Harpactira pulchripes_.

*Harpactira pulchripes*, subadult female

Reactions: Like 3


----------

